# Replacing shocks



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
I want to replace front and rear shocks.
Can you confirm, that the Koni red shocks are o.k. ? (rear: 8040 1088, front: 8040 1087)

Which parts do I need also ? (washer, grommets ....?)
Rear shocks replacement should be easy, what's about the front shocks ?
Do you have a tutorial or some hints?
regards: Peter


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

kobold said:


> Hello guys,
> I want to replace front and rear shocks.
> Can you confirm, that the Koni red shocks are o.k. ? (rear: 8040 1088, front: 8040 1087)
> 
> ...


Can't help you with the brand, Koni, as I have not used them. Brand choice is up to you. I personally would not get anything that is an adjustable type shock - I just don't see any need.

When you receive the shocks, they generally have all the parts needed. The rear shocks should be assembled with the rubber bushings and you bolt them on. The front shocks should have the rubber grommets, metal washers for the grommets, and new nuts.

Intallation should be straight forward. The Chassis Manual should have drawings in the suspension section. Front shocks go in from under the lower A-frame and up through the hole in the frame. Use an adjustable wrench on the top of the front shock once you get the new nut started and down far enough where you can grap the top part with the adjustable - it is flat on each side so the adjustable, or even a small open end wrench will hold it from spinning as you tighten the nut down snug.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

I've had KYB Gas Adjust (the silver ones)for 5 years and they seem pretty good with good reviews and the prices are good too 👍


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Bilsteins!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

O52 said:


> Bilsteins!


I second the _motion._


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks for your replies.
I get some new Koni front shocks (nearly for free) and think about buying the rear shocks from Koni, too.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

O52 said:


> Bilsteins!





armyadarkness said:


> I second the _motion._


I think Bilsteins are the winner!
Peter sometimes you get whcha pay for😏
I have used some shocks that end up
eventually Being useless In short order
Maybe Koni is ok thou, one way to find out
But Bilsteins have never had a bad report


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

I am running Koni


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

IMHO Koni's are an excellent shock if price isn't a consideration and for someone who wants to fine tune their suspension. 
Bilsteins are almost as good but are an excellent choice for the enthusiast who doesn't need the fine tuning a Koni provides.
KYB was at one time a very good, inexpensive shock. But since moving production to Mexico a few years ago, their quality has suffered.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

When I redid my suspension I got KYBs and had 2 failures right out of the box. Maybe bad luck, but twice?

I ended up paying about the same as you would for Bilsteins and got Hotckiss (made by Fox Racing) for all 4 corners and they are awesome.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

So this winter I'm installing UMI performance stock height rear springs, I'm running KYB gas adjust shocks and I'm curious if it's worth upgrading the shocks or am I not going to notice the difference. It's a weekend cruiser that isn't going on any road course and I do have a 1" anti sway bar, the next tier shocks are pretty expensive...QA1,Bilstien,Koni, Hotchkiss are all about 150.00-200.00 per shock. My front has UMI 1" lowering springs, KYB gas adjust and a 1 15/16" anti sway bar. It's not bad handling and will be better I'm sure after the lower stiffer rear springs but what doesn't help are the skinny 215/70/15 up front and the 275/60/15 drag radials out back but I need the traction and can't fit a wider tire up front.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I paid about $65 each for Bilstiens about 18 months ago. Summit.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

O52 said:


> I paid about $65 each for Bilstiens about 18 months ago. Summit.


I see just front ones for 97.00 now at Summit but I wonder if they'd be any better than what I have? The next cheapest are QA1 from Jegs at 126.00ea


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

So what about these Bilstein shocks or are they comparable to my KYB's, are the blue and yellow ones the better ones?


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Should have researched it before posting but it looks like the black ones are just slightly better than oem. Pretty pricey for that.


----------



## Wilma (May 3, 2015)

kobold said:


> Hello guys,
> I want to replace front and rear shocks.
> Can you confirm, that the Koni red shocks are o.k. ? (rear: 8040 1088, front: 8040 1087)
> 
> ...


I put a set of Koni's both front and rear on my '68 convertible and the difference in ride and handling has been remarkable. They come with all of the parts that you'll need. Also, they have a great help line that can answer any questions that you might have about getting the adjustment right before you install them. They are pricey, but in my opinion well worth it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I put Koni gas-a-justs on my '67 GTO in 1984 about 100,000 miles ago and they are still working perfectly. Great product.


----------

